# Charleston, SC, Summer F GSD, PTS date 10/14/08



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

[/img] 










*****Permission to crosspost*****
”Summer” female, 2-3 years old, 93 lbs. Very shy, likes to be in constant physical contact – will have her head up against your leg when you walk her.
Thankyou!



Danielle Stoudenmire

Rescue Coordinator

Charleston Animal Society

2455 Remount Road

North Charleston, SC 29406

843.747.4849

http://www.charlestonanimalsociety.or


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Is there anyone who can make her pictures larger? Please?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Couldn;t find her pics on shelter or petfinder site


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Any news on this poor girl?


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

Group, as I also posted on BEAU another urgent Boy, if they haven't been put to sleep or adopted, I can PULL but need a FOSTER home...i'm full....or could also have them boarded.
PLEASE email me off list...PTS day is TODAY
walton


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

Update 8 am Tuesday
Beau is SAFE and going into Rescue!!!
FEMALE GSD mix also posted on this forum is NOT safe and will be put to sleep this afternoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IF you can foster/pull EMAIL Danielle direct at CAS
[email protected]
Walton


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bumping Summer


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

I think Summer has found a rescue. Here is a partial copy of an e-mail I got this am. It is from the same rescue network at the shelter in Charleston.

*********Permission to crosspost***********

“Dunlap” male, about 1 year old, ~55lbs. He came in w/ Summer (who has rescue!!! J) He is a Shar Pei mix. Dunlap is a VERY SWEET dog who is full of energy and has lots of love to share w/ his new family! PLEASE, lets help give him a second chance!!


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

I am waiting on an e-mail from Danielle at the Shelter.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

YAY! Danielle, the rescue coordinator at the shelter, just e-mailed that - "We do have confirmed rescue for her" about Summer. So, she is good and going to rescue.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Hooray!


----------

